# [Musik] gemafreie Musik - Tipps?



## t0ny (7. Juni 2003)

Moin.
Ich durchforste gerade das Internet und bin auf Seiten gestoßen, welche gemafreie Musik anbieten. Dafür muss man jedoch einen Preis bezahlen und kann diese dann zur freien Verfügung verwenden.
Jetzt stell ich mir (und euch  ) die Frage, ob es denn auch kostenlose gemafreie Musik gibt!? Ich habe bis jetzt keine legale Seite im Netz dazu gefunden. Ich möchte Instrumentalmusik bissel im Trance-Stil.
Hat jemand auch noch Tipps, wie man sich günstig seine eigenen kleinen Sounds (wie z.B. etwas quietschendes, ratterndes, klappendes... etc) macht? Einfach das Geräusch machen, aufnehmen, die Tonspur ausschneiden und dort einfügen, wo man es haben möchte?


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2003)

Schau doch mal hier: http://www.google.de/search?q=gemafreie+kostenlose+musik&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta= wirst du evtl etwas finden.
Ansonsten kann ich dir diverese Audiocompositingprogramme für die Massen ans Herz legen, à la Magix Music sonstnoch was und diverse eJay Produkte.


----------



## t0ny (7. Juni 2003)

Wie gesagt, bei Google finde ich nicht das Richtige. Und bei tonarchiv.de gibt es nur drums etc. kostenlos. Richtige Lieder kosten dort so 5-10 Eur.
Tja, an das Thema Musik hatte ich vorher noch nie gedacht, jetzt merke ich aber, dass ich es mir einfacher vorgestellt habe als es ist ...


----------

